# COMPETITIVE BODYBUILDING - POWERLIFTING - ATHLETICS & SPORTS > POWERLIFTING FORUM >  835x3 Deadlift

## AClockWorkOrange

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2KjEop2ljjQ&feature=plcp

Anyone else see this video? It's nuts and it looks like he's doing this all in his ****ing living room.

----------


## JWP806

Dear god, that's ridiculous. It looked like the bar was about to snap. What a beast.

----------


## gearbox

Awesome video...

----------


## thehulk2203

Damn I thought I lift a lot makes me feel weak. Nice find.

----------


## Noles12

Pretty impressive. Especially for training in what appears to be an 8x8 bedroom

I will say though that I have never seen a belt placed so high

----------


## AClockWorkOrange

> Pretty impressive. Especially for training in what appears to be an 8x8 bedroom
> 
> I will say though that I have never seen a belt placed so high


Yeah, I was reading through the comments and he said his lower back is basically bulletproof so having the belt lower doesn't really help.

----------


## Noles12

> Yeah, I was reading through the comments and he said his lower back is basically bulletproof so having the belt lower doesn't really help.


The only need i see for a belt is to prevent lower back injuries, often when one is already present, and avoiding hernias. 

The placement of his belt is doing nothing other than probably restricting breathing

----------


## John Andrew

I agree about the belt, But how the hell can he lift to that awful music! I'd put an axe through the noise then lift! One of the joys of old age, I love to work in silence! Its still an awesome set, Good luck to him!

----------


## rampaige77

that dudes a savage , im sure after he was done lifting he finnished slopping the hogs n milking the cows , damn cornfed kids

----------


## DeadlyD

impressive lift!!

----------


## zivot

It took me 2 viewings to realize he was using an overhand grip as well. Massively impressive for any age, and the fact he's 21 just put's another level on that.

----------


## RUI-Products

> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2KjEop2ljjQ&feature=plcp
> 
> Anyone else see this video? It's nuts and it looks like he's doing this all in his ****ing living room.


That was AWESOME!

----------


## hazzadis

What a machine!!

----------


## abstetic

Steroids ....

----------


## AClockWorkOrange

> Steroids....


Guys a machine, he says he's only done 2 cycles so far (he's 21). Look at some of his older videos he got real fat/strong natty (he bulked to 380 before he injured his hip flexor and slimmed down). After his injury he started juicing to help maintain mass. At least that's what he says.

----------


## eightythree

Jesus that's a best DL at 21 years old.

----------


## Capebuffalo

I think they made the plates themselves in their blacksmith shop then set up in the living room damn

----------


## capetown

That was great!!!

----------


## deathdodger

Strong as hell!!

----------

